# Buses, metro, etc



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

I've done quite a bit of searching on how to get around and I personally don't think the RTA website is great in terms of route maps for buses (that i could find), etc. I'll be staying in Sharjah near Al Sharq and will need to be able to get over to Dubai by bus. Let's say I wanted to get to the Burj Khalifa and water fountains, what would be my best bet?

Also, i guess the silver NOL card would be best for me to start with. Am I right in thinking this? Although (not sure if I misunderstood this) the website seemed to indicate there's a higher charge per journey using the card. Would that be because it is limited to 14 dirhams a day?

Any info/help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bus to Deira City Centre and then Metro from there to Dubai Mall/Burj Khalifa. No idea which bus to get from Sharjah though.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

There are multiple inter-emirates buses between Sharjah and Dubai going to Ghubaiba station in Bur Dubai and Satwa bus station, from there you can take a feeder bus to the nearest metro station to go to Dubai Mall.
No idea about NOL card validity.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

You can go to Sharjah bus station which is near fish market. Take No. 307 bus to Deira City Center, then take the metro to anywhere you want.

Yes, the silver card is the right choice. 2.2 dhs if you travel within the same zone,
I don't remember it clearly. :confused2:


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for those tips guys.

I'll be in Dubai for new year's eve and I hope to go and see the fireworks at the Burj Dubai, anyone happen to know if there would be late night buses to get back to Sharjah or if there will be special arrangements for public transport on this night?


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

scoop said:


> Thanks for those tips guys.
> 
> I'll be in Dubai for new year's eve and I hope to go and see the fireworks at the Burj Dubai, anyone happen to know if there would be late night buses to get back to Sharjah or if there will be special arrangements for public transport on this night?


the rashidiya bus station and deira city center bus station will be closed at around 10:30 pm. there is a bus station (sorry i forgot the name) which has bus to sharjah 24 hours. you can check with the bus driver


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Deanne Z. I guess there will be so many out and about that I should be able to get some pointers in the right direction. Best wishes for new year.


----------

